# Facebook Has A Solution To Revenge Porn: Send Them Your Nudes



## brg240 (May 23, 2018)

Just months after it was rocked by a massive privacy scandal, Facebook is offering people a chance to upload their nudes to "specially-trained representatives" in an effort to fight revenge porn.

On Tuesday, Facebook announced that it is expanding its efforts to combat revenge porn in Australia, Canada, the UK, and the US. To do that, the company will let people upload nude or otherwise intimate photos of themselves that they fear might be shared without their consent on Facebook, Instagram, or Facebook Messenger. It will then, essentially, fingerprint those photos to prevent them from being shared on its networks.

In a Facebook post, Global Head of Safety Antigone Davis explained how the program, which was initially announced in Australia last November, would work:

- Anyone who fears an intimate image of them may be [shared] publicly can contact one of our partners to submit a form
- After submitting the form, the victim receives an email containing a secure, one-time upload link
- The victim can use the link to upload images they fear will be shared
- One of a handful of specifically trained members of our Community Operations Safety Team will review the report and create a unique fingerprint, or hash, that allows us to identify future uploads of the images without keeping copies of them on our servers
- Once we create these hashes, we notify the victim via email and delete the images from our servers — no later than seven days
- We store the hashes so any time someone tries to upload an image with the same fingerprint, we can block it from appearing on Facebook, Instagram or Messenger


Facebook could not immediately be reached for comment.

When the pilot program was announced in Australia, there was concern regarding "specially-trained representatives" being able to view uploaded nudes. At the time, Facebook explained that the "specially-trained representative" from the social network's Community Operations team would review the image before "hashing" it.

But once the hash is stored, Facebook noted that the company "creates a human-unreadable, numerical fingerprint of it," while not saving the actual photo. Translation: After the first review, Facebook employees will not be able to view the nude, but its secure code will be there in case anyone tries to upload it in the future.

The post suggests that the pilot program is just the beginning of a larger series to combat revenge porn. As such, it is partnering up with safety organizations, survivors, and victim advocates, including the Australian Office of the eSafety Commissioner and the Cyber Civil Rights Initiative, the National Network to End Domestic Violence in the US, the UK Revenge Porn Helpline, and YWCA Canada.


----------



## brg240 (May 23, 2018)

i'll be honest I get what they're saying but this is shady to me

send nudes to prevent the spreading of your nudes. Okay FB


----------



## Stormy (May 23, 2018)

Wait, what?

FB stay doin' the most.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 23, 2018)

Meh....I’m good. 

And it only blocks it on Facebook? That doesn’t account for Twitter, YouTube or lord knows what else. 

Naughty pic rule 101- Never show your face and never let him have the tapes.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2018)

> Anyone who fears an intimate image of them may be [shared] publicly can contact one of our partners to submit a form



The solution is* 'Don't Post'* period!   Folks put themselves out there, and out there is where they will surely be found.   It makes so sense that people victimize *themselves *in such unnecessary ways.   Why do people post nude online anyway, unless they want to be seen by someone and that someone will indeed show it to someone else.    If they have a camera, all they have to do to snap a photo of an online photo or take a screenshot of it and post it wherever else they want.   

Folks are just asking for trouble putting themselves 'out there' like that.   Nothing but trouble.    

Facebook is behaving like perverts collecting these images; who are they fooling?


----------



## Miss617 (May 23, 2018)

This... Doesn't really make sense. Not all victims of revenge porn took the pictures themselves, so how are they gonna upload something they don't have access to?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 24, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> The solution is* 'Don't Post'* period!   Folks put themselves out there, and out there is where they will surely be found.   It makes so sense that people victimize *themselves *in such unnecessary ways.   Why do people post nude online anyway, unless they want to be seen by someone and that someone will indeed show it to someone else.    If they have a camera, all they have to do to snap a photo of an online photo or take a screenshot of it and post it wherever else they want.
> 
> Folks are just asking for trouble putting themselves 'out there' like that.   Nothing but trouble.
> 
> Facebook is behaving like perverts collecting these images; who are they fooling?


I don’t think most women are posting their pics online. They’re sharing them directly and once it’s out of their hands then it ends up wherever. It may be poor judgment but it’s not quite self victimization.


----------



## kupenda (May 24, 2018)

This sounds like the longest most tedious road from Point A to Point B

-don’t send or show photos that would embarrass you if others saw them
-don’t send or show photos that would embarrass someone else if others saw them
-if you do you’re going to jail 

*Lauryn Hill voice* It could all be so simple...


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 24, 2018)

Facebook is like


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 24, 2018)

I wouldn’t feel comfortable doing this just because but I might consider it if there was a photo already floating around and I wanted to make sure it wasn’t on fb too. 

Ain’t no photos of me out there though.


----------



## Zaynab (May 24, 2018)

Is it bad I wanna be the person to see and critique the nudes  that’s a cool job. Nude reviewer


----------



## Dposh167 (May 24, 2018)

This sounds like a scam lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 24, 2018)

Zaynab said:


> Is it bad I wanna be the person to see and critique the nudes  that’s a cool job. Nude reviewer


This might be amusing until you see something gross or realize your kid’s teacher is an amateur porn star.


----------



## Queenie (May 24, 2018)

Now when the hackers get your Facebook data to distribute to the public, they will have nude photos to distribute too.


----------



## Zaynab (May 24, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This might be amusing until you see something gross or realize your kid’s teacher is an amateur porn star.


Right


----------



## Lady S (May 25, 2018)

Ladies, I have a solution to fight financial theft.  Just send me your checking account number, routing number, PIN, and username and password for your online account for your financial institution.  And as a specially trained individual, I will monitor your accounts.   Will also monitor credit cars and paypal accounts.  You're welcome.


----------



## Petal26 (May 25, 2018)

Lady S said:


> Ladies, I have a solution to fight financial theft.  Just send me your checking account number, routing number, PIN, and username and password for your online account for your financial institution.  And as a specially trained individual, I will monitor your accounts.   Will also monitor credit cars and paypal accounts.  You're welcome.


Exactly.  And after the Cambridge Analytica mess I'm surprised everyone hasn't deleted their Facebook accounts all together.


----------



## LunadeMiel (May 25, 2018)

Or don't take nudes at all


----------



## frizzy (May 25, 2018)

LunadeMiel said:


> Or don't take nudes at all


Quoted for emphasis!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (May 25, 2018)

LunadeMiel said:


> Or don't take nudes at all




Well that’s no fun


----------



## Petal26 (May 25, 2018)

LunadeMiel said:


> Or don't take nudes at all


Polaroids, maybe?


----------

